# Jeff Pettis, Kim Flottum in Massachusetts



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

You might want to state that _Dr. Jeff Pettis_ is from Penn State University.

Until they are honest and state what the real cause is, I am wondering how truthful he might really be. The fact that Bayer gives PSU, 2.5 Billion dollars a year and hires over 100 employees coming out of PSU a year, makes be seriously wonder when we, the beekeepers and public, will really know the truth. :waiting:


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

errr, even the usda ars website doesn't refer to him as "Dr."
http://ars.usda.gov/pandp/people/people.htm?personid=10138

i really have no idea what his preference is, or if he would be offended by not being referred to as "Dr." i can't say i spend too much time worrying about such things.

deknow


----------

